# Passport pages required for Spouse Visa



## amyclark (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi there

My UK fiance was told by a lawyer he needs to submit every single page of his British Passport and get them signed/stamped by a solicitor (even blank pages) to submit with my UK Spouse Visa application. Is this true? I'm just worried as I know there is a weight limit to the application. It might be worth mentioning he has a US Study Visa in his passport which expired in 2016 along with various stamps of countries he has visited.

Thanks


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Not true. For your first spouse visa, you only need a photocopy of the UK partner's bio pages. It doesn't need to be the full copy and it does not need to be notarised at all. Remember that UK Home Office is directly related to HM Passport Office, they can easily verify a UK passport's validity and look up biometric information just by the passport number alone


----------



## amyclark (Jan 9, 2018)

That is what I thought. So to clarify – bio pages are the picture page in UK passport and then also the page that had his US study visa on? And these can just be ordinary photocopies not signed or anything?

Thanks


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

No, bio pages are his photo page and the page directly opposite (so just put the passport on the scanner with the photo page down). His US study visa isn't relevant

Yes this can be an ordinary copy (colour is best). Not signed.


----------



## OliveCatKnits (Mar 10, 2015)

I thought that you had to submit every page of your sponsor's passport? I posted my application off today with a full copy of my sponsor's passport after reading this on page 62 of the application form:

"If you are making your application by post you can send a complete and full copy of your
sponsor’s valid passport, national identity card or travel document and any associated
Biometric Residence Permit. Every page of the passport must be copied including any blank
pages."


----------



## amyclark (Jan 9, 2018)

OliveCatKnits,

If you read the guide to supporting documents on Uk Gov website: https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...ment_data/file/270197/sup-docs-settlement.pdf it says this:

Evidence of your sponsor’s
immigration status/ permission to be in
the UK
This could be copies of:
 bio-data pages from their passport or Travel Document
 valid UK visa or UK stamp from their passports
 Home Office letter confirming their permission to stay in the UK 

Seems there is contradictory information on the gov websites...


----------



## OliveCatKnits (Mar 10, 2015)

amyclark said:


> OliveCatKnits,
> 
> If you read the guide to supporting documents on Uk Gov website: https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...ment_data/file/270197/sup-docs-settlement.pdf it says this:
> 
> ...


Hi amyclark,

There appears to be conflicting information everywhere! I just erred on the side of caution and sent the whole thing in. It only involved an extra 2-3 minutes at the photocopier. I didn't get it notarised/certified as being original, though.


----------



## amyclark (Jan 9, 2018)

OliveCatKnits,

Yes best to do this. I'm just worried about the weight limit as we have a lot of supporting evidence documents..


----------



## OliveCatKnits (Mar 10, 2015)

I've just taken a look at the guidance. This is from 2012? It's the UKVI now.


----------



## amyclark (Jan 9, 2018)

Ok thanks, I will send them all then


----------



## OliveCatKnits (Mar 10, 2015)

Other members are saying that you only need to include the bio pages, so it appears that there is still conflicting information. I'm not sure which is correct, but it is mentioned in the current guidance notes:

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa.../601827/FLR_M_Guidance_Notes_-_April_2017.pdf

I just thought it made sense to copy the whole thing


----------



## amyclark (Jan 9, 2018)

Many thanks for your work on this. That link is for a FLR, not a new settlement Spouse Visa. It says on page 1 "If you wish to apply for an extension of stay in the UK on form FLR(M), please read these
guidance notes and the separate rules for passport photographs guidance before making your
application." 
This extension will come once I have lived in the Uk for 2.5 years on my Uk Spouse visa if I am correct?


----------



## OliveCatKnits (Mar 10, 2015)

amyclark said:


> Many thanks for your work on this. That link is for a FLR, not a new settlement Spouse Visa. It says on page 1 "If you wish to apply for an extension of stay in the UK on form FLR(M), please read these
> guidance notes and the separate rules for passport photographs guidance before making your
> application."
> This extension will come once I have lived in the Uk for 2.5 years on my Uk Spouse visa if I am correct?


amyclark, please accept my apologies! I misinterpreted your first post and thought you were applying for FLR on a spouse visa. I often hear FLR (M) referred to as a spouse visa, and use this term myself, so please accept my apologies for the confusion!


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

FLR(M) requires either the original passport or a full copy of the passport if sending by post. It's not the same requirement as for the initial spouse visa when applying from outside the UK


----------



## amyclark (Jan 9, 2018)

OliveCatKnits, 
That's okay, never mind. This application is very stressful and confusing for us all  

Thanks Clever-Octopus, I will just send copies of the bio page


----------

